# Looking for RP - Open for Anything (NSFW preferred)



## Amynta (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi there!
I'm currently looking for a rp-partner to keep me occupied. I'm quite open-minded and flexible, so if you want to do something specific / kinky, I'll always be down for new experiences.
I currently have multiple characters and I have no problem with playing something different or making a new one for a specific purpose.
Playing as multiple characters is also something I like doing.

My characters:
- A dominant, cocky and kinky dragoness
- Her more calm and kind sister
- A shy, cute and curious crow
- An evil, herm Avian
- A casual shark and computer engineer


I prefer to use Discord. Throw a reply/PM at me and we can get this started!~


----------



## . Mate397 (Jul 21, 2018)

All 3 of those do sound nice options, perhaps we can cook something up with your robosnake (assuming female as well) and my male dragon character.


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

Count me in


----------



## Amynta (Aug 18, 2018)

Bump~
(Updated character-list, Still looking for people.)


----------



## DergTheDergon (Aug 19, 2018)

Definitely up fro some fun with your calmer and kinder Dragoness :3


----------



## SoFloJojo (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm interested, I'm kind of a newbie to furry stuff but I have RP'ed before


----------



## RyanBlitz13 (Aug 25, 2018)

well count me interested are you still looking for a partner?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 25, 2018)

Rathy Service Announcement:

One Rathy a day keeps the Aptnonath away. 

<This concludes the Rathy Service Announcement.>


----------

